# Skinny mamas



## Celtain

New thread, its been a while!!

How is everyone doing gaining/maintaining? Does anyone have new ideas or recipes for high calorie dinners and or snacks?








:


----------



## Kinguk

I broke my foot and have had people making me meals







I gained about 10 pounds; it was awesome! The past couple weeks though, I've been on my own and am back down 15 pounds! I learned a lot while people were shoving me full of food and that was that although I felt like I was eating a lot, I wasn't! Man...it's so hard, some days I swear I spend the whole time in the kitchen making one meal/snack after another!


----------



## SAHDS

I don't worry about gaining or maintaining, my body is how my body is. I eat healthy, exercise and let my body decide what shape and size it is supposed to be, not what shape and size I'm supposed to make it, KWIM? Of course, I couldn't care less about my size or what people think or say. I'm skinny, they can deal with it, LOL.


----------



## Celtain

I always have to worry about maintaining, if I don't I end up looking like the bride of skelator.


----------



## Carlyn

At the moment I am gaining, but that's because I am pregnant! I like that I get some curves when I'm expecting, even though so far I just look like my middle is thick. But I know how it is, working hard to keep eating enough so I don't look awful and get shaky and run-down.

Some quick, tasty, and filling snacks that work well for me:
smoothies
quesadillas (cheese and meat if around) inside of a couple tortillas, dipped in salsa and sour cream
fruit, yogurt, and granola
hummus (isn't appealing this pregnancy though!)
bowl of leftover soup
sandwich
trail mix

A couple weeks ago I got a bag full of hand-me-downs from a family whose daughter ended up having a growth spurt right after they bought them, so they are brand-new size 00 pants! So now I'll have some new clothes to wear in a year, once I'm back to my regular size!

I'm just into my second semester, and I'm up to 112 lbs now. I always think this would be a nice size to stay after the babies are born, but end up going down to between 95-105. Mostly I am really content with my body, it's just work to keep my energy up and eat enough.

I'd love to hear more snack/food ideas.


----------



## Celtain

I am actually over 100 pounds right now!!! I don't want to say that too often, don't want to jinx it!!!


----------



## Alyantavid

Oh can I join in here?

I'm pretty happy with the way I look (for the most part), its just the way it is right? I do get so tired of the comments though. My poor 6 year old is a string bean too so he hears it already all the time.


----------



## Celtain

That is so one of my pet peeves. It is totally ok to pick on someone who is skinny but not ok to pick on someone who is fat. It shouldn't be ok either way.


----------



## Aleo

I'm so joining!!

I'm 5'5 and 100 pounds, I weighed 104 before the holidays, what happened?







:
I eat a lot and I cant seem to gain weight for some reason. Actually, I end up losing it







:
I'm having body issues lately. I want to know how it feels like to have boobs actually.
I'll want some curves









I know what you feel about the comments. They can get really nasty and I dont think I'll be able to bare them right now.


----------



## RaelynsMama

Wow! What an awesome thread!! I actually just had a thread going not too long ago about "unwanted BF weightloss" because I have this problem! I'm 5' and I've always been around 100-105 pounds. My pre-pregnancy weight was 102, which was a great weight for me, I was slender, but toned and healthy. I gained 35 lbs with dd (who just turned 1, yikes!) and I was back to 105 by 4 mths postpartum without doing a thing. the only problem was that the weight kept coming off, and off. I didn't really notice at first, but everyone was so *kind* to point it out to me. My father, known for his tact, actually said, "You need to get some ensure or something. You are way too skinny. You're going to get osteoporosis" And that was on my way back up to normal! At my lowest I looked like a bag of bones. I wouldn't even wear a tank top around the house, because my shoulder blades stuck out so much, yuck! I was probably down in the low 90s. I stopped weighing myself after I went below 95. I just couldn't handle it. I was stressing about what I was eating, and how much I was eating, and it was making it worse. I started drinking whole milk which did a WORLD of wonders, and I'm probably around 100 or in the high 90s or so now, but I look healthy, in my opinion, and I could care less what other people think. This is my body and I know how to take care of it. I know about nutrition, probably way more than anyone who is commenting on my body, so they all need to find something better to worry about. I mean, let's think about the children in 3rd world countries who actually ARE starving, and they want to call me skinny? Rediculous.







:

Anyways - enough ranting for now! But I'm glad to have found this thread. I totally hear what the previous poster was saying about it being rude to comment about fat people. It should be rude to make nasty comments about anybody for any reason, plain and simple!

Some of the foods I eat are smoothies, lots of whole milk, a little juice, lots of cheese and cottage cheese (GREAT to put on weight!), peanut butter, nuts, trail mix, yogurt w/ granola and some fruit if I have some around, mini wheats (yum!), flax seed on everything... that's all I can think of right now. But my biggest weight gain/maintaining secret is to not worry about it. When I just try to remember that I'm healthy and happy with my body, my body naturally responds the way I want it to.

Hi to Aleo from the younger mamas thread and Carlyn, my name is Carolyn. Small world ladies!


----------



## CHoney

Hi ladies,

I'm so happy I've found this thread too! I weigh 10lbs less than my pre-pregnancy weight and I was slender then! I am trying to gain weight, but it's really hard. And none of my friends understand because they all gained 50-70lbs when they were pregnant and still haven't lost it. Right now I'm 103lbs and 5'6, so I'm desperately trying to gain weight because I think I look too thin.

I've been making protein shakes in the morning with yogurt, and I add flax seeds, sunflower seeds or pumpkin seeds for more calories. I also have to remind myself to have lots of snacks because I'm not use to eating so much! Sometimes I feel like all I do is eat all day. For snacks I like almond butter on 2 pieces of toast, celery sticks with peanut butter and raisins, cheese melted on rice cakes, and ice cream!

I also usually have two helpings of dinner, and a snack before I go to bed. I find it difficult to get ideas for snacks, because I'm not use to eating this much! I bought some granola because that's high in fat...but when I got home I realized I actually had bought the low fat version by accident. I didn't even know they made low fat granola!!! I'd love to hear your snack ideas.







:


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:

This is my body and I know how to take care of it. I know about nutrition, probably way more than anyone who is commenting on my body, so they all need to find something better to worry about. I mean, let's think about the children in 3rd world countries who actually ARE starving, and they want to call me skinny?
I so know what you mean! I'm sort of obsessed with food and know tons about it now and people still try to give me ideas of stuff to eat. I eat alot of pretty high fat (good fat) foods and this how I am. I just eat really well and this is me. So deal with it.


----------



## RaelynsMama

Anybody have any favorite recipes to share?


----------



## Verity

I don't think I belong here because I now (at age 47) have to watch what I eat to keep my weight down, but I thought this would be one of the few places online I'd get any sympathy for this vent.

Old Navy has discontinued size 1. I couldn't possibly pour myself into a size 0, but size 2s practically fall off my hips, even before they have been worn for hours. (I'm sure you're all familiar with this syndrome: pants seem to fit when you first put them on, but as the day goes on, they stretch out and you have to struggle to keep them up.)

My difficult search for pants has now become almost impossible. Thanks for nothing, Old Navy!

Does anyone have any recommendations for places to shop for pants? I am just tall enough that I can't wear petites or girls' sizes in regular pants, but possibly could get away with them for crops/capris. (I can't wear anything above the knee because I have spider veins.)


----------



## Carlyn

Suzy Shier is a shop around here that I can consistently find clothes that fit smaller sizes. Old Navy never worked for me, even the size 1's just fell off. Good luck!


----------



## SAHDS

Old Navy is a horrible place to shop if you're thin. Their 0 is huge. Same goes for GAP and Abercrombie. If you're looking for longer thin jeans, I recommend Hollister. Aeropostale's 00 come in long lengths, so that may be a good fit also.


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:

Does anyone have any recommendations for places to shop for pants? I am just tall enough that I can't wear petites or girls' sizes in regular pants, but possibly could get away with them for crops/capris. (I can't wear anything above the knee because I have spider veins.)
I wear Lucky's. You can get small enough sizes in long lengths.


----------



## SAHDS

Almost forgot! An MDC mama turned me onto bke jeans (sold at The Buckle). They go as low as size 23.


----------



## Verity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
Old Navy is a horrible place to shop if you're thin. Their 0 is huge. Same goes for GAP and Abercrombie. If you're looking for longer thin jeans, I recommend Hollister. Aeropostale's 00 come in long lengths, so that may be a good fit also.

I don't think I belong in this thread. Size 0 would be too small for me.

Do Aeropostale and Hollister carry any pants other than jeans? Hot weather is already here.


----------



## cfiddlinmama

Hi Ladies! I used to be part of this tribe a while ago (pre FYT shake up.) I'm not as skinny as most of you, but still really skinny. I'm 5'9. At my skinniest I was 117. I'm 18 weeks pregnant and have gained 10 pounds which I'm very happy about. The nurse actually had the nerve to give me crap for having gained 10 pounds already.







: Usually I lose the whole 1st trimester so I am quite pleased with the gain (I had nothing to lose.) I'm SO tired of the comments though: "You look SOO much better, so much healthier, etc., etc. etc." I was at the mercy of tons of comments about how terrrible I looked before, so now I'm getting the other side of it.

Anyway, that's my rant for the day! Nice to see this tribe back again.


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Verity* 
Do Aeropostale and Hollister carry any pants other than jeans? Hot weather is already here.

Oh yeah! Cargo, bahama, SHORT shorts.


----------



## hollytheteacher

Hi!

Subbing...no time to post now but will add later...

Do have a question though...for those of you who are also really tall (with long arms and legs)...where do you find jackets with long enough arms???

I live in VT where it is cold and whenever I buy a new winter jacket, I have to buy a size large so that the extra width of the jacket makes the arms go down a bit farther.

btw i'm 5' 9.5" and 120 pounds ish (might be a few under right now though







)


----------



## lmk1

I wish I'd found this tribe when I was freaking out about all the weight I lost post partum. I even went off of gluten, just in case that was an issue. I just can't seem to eat enough to get back to my normal weight. I have gained a few pounds after stopping gluten, and I can finally wear size 2's without them falling off...but still a 8-10 lbs below my pre pg weight. I was so sick of hearing all the "you're so skinny" comments...and getting all the spam email about losing weight!


----------



## rebirth

I'm glad to find this tribe! I feel horrible complaining about my pregnancy weight loss when so many are glad for it, and I am made to feel guilty of whatever. I have been in tears every day, I know this is not good for me and my baby. I began at a really good weight- 114 looked hot on me, and I felt so good! I'm now 9 weeks and 104.5, A 10 lb loss is scary, especially b/c my morning sickness is only getting worse.







And I know it isn't water weight, my face and arms look noticibly smaller.

I'm eating lots of high calorie items, but with food aversions and vomiting it is hard. I'm eating rice pudding as we speak. I have decided that if I get below 100lbs I'm going to the hospital. I hate it there, but I know I will need it if this gets much worse. I am not yet taking a 'script for nausea, but it is getting close....

This loss is making me nervous to be able to maintain a healthy weight and not wither away while BFing.

I as vegan/vegg for a long time, nearly 5 yrs, and this struggle to maintain weight brings back that time. I was tiny then, sometimes nearing the low 90s, and I do not want to go there again! Eating meat is essential for me for many reasons, and right now I'm having a hard time with that most of all, and I think that is connected.

anyhow- I'm glad to have somewhere to vent about being too skinny. It is so crappy that some people don't recognize that this can be as big an issue as being overweight.


----------



## Alyantavid

Just bumping this back up...

I've had a weird few weeks where I've eaten almost constantly and I'm losing weight. Not much, just about 5 lbs but its so bizarre to have so little control over your body. My pants won't stay up at this point.

And I hate the way I can't talk to anyone irl about this.


----------



## TheBluebird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celtain* 
That is so one of my pet peeves. It is totally ok to pick on someone who is skinny but not ok to pick on someone who is fat. It shouldn't be ok either way.

As a fat girl who just decided to peek into this thread







I totally agree!!!!

Labeling each other's bodies and criticizing parts of ourselves that can't be helped is unhealthy and tears down women.

Science has not found a way to make a naturally skinny person fat or a fat person skinny, at least not in the long term. Our bodies are what they are and we should love them all.


----------



## CarricksMom

I can't believe I found this tribe! Can I join? I'm 5' 5in and 108 lbs. I was 117 before conception and only gained 13 lbs with DS - he weighed 7 lbs and was 3 weeks early.

I also get tired of the skinny comments, especially from my brother IL. I feel like i eat all the time! I especially don't like that I look more wrinkled, therefore older, than I did before DS.

I'm still BFing DS at 33 months, which is probably why I can't gain weight, but I wouldn't quit doing that for anything!


----------



## Ashtony

I think im gonna have to look for the low calories and snacks.


----------



## CarricksMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RaelynsMama* 
Anybody have any favorite recipes to share?

I just made some rice pudding. I found it on another thread posted by sisteesmama. I varied it a little. I used 1/2 cup of brown long grain basmati rice (I think plain short grain brown rice would be better, but that is what I had on hand)
3 cups whole milk
1/2 cup of half 'n half
Cooked in crock pot 4-5 hours and stirred once in a while
Stirred in 2.5 tbsp raw cane sugar and 2 tsp vanilla flavoring and transferred to glass bowl in refrigerator.

It is chilling now and DS and I will try it when he wakes up from his nap.







: It tasted great warm, but it is so hot here, I wanted a cold snack!


----------



## kitikatuka

Yay - a skinny mamas tribe! That's me (hello!).

I've actually been skinny forever, and loved being pregnant because I finally tipped over into the 100's on the scale! I gained about 25-30lbs. But, with BF, away went all my happy weight. I'm currently hovering just over 100 (103 at last weigh in - which I rarely do) at 5' 2".

I'm extremely self-conscious about being so thin - to the point that I won't wear shorts, or sleeveless shirts because they show my twiggy little legs and arms too much. However, once in a while, I start to feel that maybe I'm just being crazy and start to feel good, and then someone will make some "funny" comment about how thin I am, and that's over for a while. Right now, I'm in a good place and since my DD weighs almost 20lbs, I'm getting some nice muscles for a change - especially my arms.

I have a wildly delicious, totally bad dessert recipe to share:
*Simple chilled chocolate mousse
*
8 oz semi sweet chocolate (2 chocolate bars or 1 1/2 cups to 2 cups of chocolate chips)
2 cups heavy cream
1/2 t vanilla (opt)

1. Break up chocolate bars.
2. Warm heavy cream - tiny bubbles appear around edge of pan. Remove from heat.
3. Add chocolate. Stir till absolutely smooth with spoon or whisk. Pour into bowl and chill overnight (or as long as you can wait - at least a few hours).

enjoy 
Tracy


----------



## ryansgirl384

subing...no time I got daycare kids waking from nap...but I am a super skinny momma...will post later!


----------



## JavaJunkie

I'm another skinny mom. Good to see this group! I was wondering if any of you have recommendations for bras. My breasts have all but disappeared, again. Ugh. Anyway, I still wear bras to get rid of the "Friends" look. LOL For those of you not familiar with this term, I don't like my nipples to show through my clothes.

It's been so hard for me to find comfortable bras for AA size. Hell, I could probably go AAA at this point. They don't seem to sell bras that fit around my ribcage that are also a very small cup. I mean, I could buy bras in the preteen section, but those don't fit around my ribcage and shoulders.

Seriously, I am hating looking in the mirror lately.


----------



## kitikatuka

Hey JavaJunkie - I can relate to your bra size situation. Even as a nursing mama, I'm probably still just an A cup, but before pregnancy, I was barely filling a AA. I found that the Playtex TGIF (Thank Goodness It Fits) Seamless Stretch Foam Soft Cup Bra fits very well for me. It comes in half sizes - I think the smallest size is called Nearly A, which is a AA. It has a thin layer of foam which prevents that "Friends" look - the cups are quite "shaped", if you know what I mean.

Because I've had mastitis twice, and am terrified of wearing anything at all tight/constricting, I've been wearing the Under the Nile nursing camisole/bra and love it! It's basically a tank, with extra thick "cups". It provides no support, but being so small, I don't need any. You can find them on their website, underthenile.com.

Also, another good resource for small chested ladies: lulalu.com


----------



## olliepop

I'm new here! How skinny are we talking?

I'm 5'3 and 100 lbs. I hear about how skinny I am all.the.time. Everytime I see my aunt, she does this motion with her arms where she's pretending to give me some of her "meat." It's SO embarrassing, especially in front of a large group of people.

Anyway, it's nice to be here. Looking for some snappy comebacks, great recipes, support, and advice.


----------



## olliepop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Verity* 
Old Navy has discontinued size 1. I couldn't possibly pour myself into a size 0, but size 2s practically fall off my hips, even before they have been worn for hours.

I couldn't believe it when I heard it, especially since I spent about 10 minutes searching all the shelves for a 1. I thought they were still available online though. I'll have to check.

I did buy a size 2, but I have to wear them with a belt. Not so hot.


----------



## JavaJunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kitikatuka* 
Hey JavaJunkie - I can relate to your bra size situation. Even as a nursing mama, I'm probably still just an A cup, but before pregnancy, I was barely filling a AA. I found that the Playtex TGIF (Thank Goodness It Fits) Seamless Stretch Foam Soft Cup Bra fits very well for me. It comes in half sizes - I think the smallest size is called Nearly A, which is a AA. It has a thin layer of foam which prevents that "Friends" look - the cups are quite "shaped", if you know what I mean.

Because I've had mastitis twice, and am terrified of wearing anything at all tight/constricting, I've been wearing the Under the Nile nursing camisole/bra and love it! It's basically a tank, with extra thick "cups". It provides no support, but being so small, I don't need any. You can find them on their website, underthenile.com.

Also, another good resource for small chested ladies: lulalu.com

Thank you!


----------



## guestmama9972

I am 5'9" and was 121 the last time I was on the scale. I can relate to so much in this thread: comments from others, having a hard time finding clothes that fit, and struggling to gain. The older I get the more confident I get about my body, but I still hate hearing stupid comments about how skinny I am.

Oddly, I took up running not long ago and actually gained weight but since I took a hiatus for the summer I have lost it. I'd like to be about 135 or so, but the only time I hit that weight is during pregnancy.

Glad to see you all here!


----------



## frontierpsych

I'll jump in! I'm pretty much at my goal weight, but still working on maintaining it.

I just started eating meat after being a vegetarian for 8 years. The last few months any time I ate soy products I would have MAJOR stomach cramps. My son is also nursing, and allergic to dairy, bananas, mangoes, and now eggs (I discovered this morning!)

I was having a hard time gaining weight, and finally, after 3 months, was able to gain 2 lbs by eating 2500-3000 calories a day, lol! (I'm now 5' and 104 lbs. Not underweight, but still very thin).

I was checked for vitamin deficiencies, and my thyroid as well. All that was fine, though my white blood cell count was a little low. Because of that, combined with my weight loss (20 lbs in 3 months), plus the fact that I'd been getting lots of sores in my mouth, my doctor has recommended I see an oncologist, so I guess I'll be doing that soon.


----------



## Pibble

Yay, what a great thread!

I've always been small, just like my father and brothers, and never really worried too much about it, except for finding clothes that fit properly. I think I learned to knit in part so that I could have good, warm winter sweaters that fit in the waist *and* the arm!

Lately, though, I've been really working on gaining weight. I'm 5'4" and 114 lbs - and 7 1/2 months pregnant







While not pregnant, I usually hover around 100 lbs, though I don't have a scale at home, so this is kind of a guess.

I've had low blood pressure with this pregnancy and I've had to work hard on staying well hydrated to keep my bp up, so between all the water, fibre, protein, green veggies, fruits, etc. that I should consume in a day, I have a hard time feeling like I'm getting enough to eat. I also have peanut butter and cheese every day, and have been making a fruit-milk/yogurt-protein powder smoothie at least once a day lately.


----------



## JavaJunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
I was checked for vitamin deficiencies, and my thyroid as well. All that was fine, though my white blood cell count was a little low. Because of that, combined with my weight loss (20 lbs in 3 months), plus the fact that I'd been getting lots of sores in my mouth, my doctor has recommended I see an oncologist, so I guess I'll be doing that soon.

Oh wow. I hope everything is okay. {{{{}}}}


----------



## Zan&Zav

can we revive this thread? or is there another one started that i missed?


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zan&Zav* 
can we revive this thread? or is there another one started that i missed?

I haven't noticed a new thread.

I went jean shopping the other day. I'm very happy in my size 4 jeans, but after trying on a few pair, found that I'm back down to 2's.

My goal this year is to get in shape. I may be thin, but I'm definitely out of shape. I have no desire to go to the gym though, so I guess I'll look into dvd's. Any suggestions?


----------



## Blueone

I'm a skinny mama, I'm 5'3 already back to my size 4 jeans after giving birth 5.5 months ago. I blame it on my 5 food allergies, soy, dairy, peanuts, egg whites, and gluten. I actually liked wearing a size 6 and wanted to stay that way (was at a size 6 when my son was 3 months), but no apparently I lost even more weight. I hope it stays here, it should. I need to start cooking some high calories meals, but I can't afford some of the good allergy free ones.


----------



## kitikatuka

I'm also in size 4 jeans at 102 pounds. I was glad to see that I was over 100 lbs when I weighed myself the other day, but would have really liked to hold on to some of my pregnancy weight! Or even my pre-pregnancy weight back in early '08 when I was 107.

Hey Allyson - I also have zero desire to do the gym thing and will happily work out to a DVD at home. I really like "Denise Austin's Personal Training System". It's pretty cool: you can select various areas to target (cardio, upper/lower body, abs) and then select a low, medium or high intensity workout for each of those areas, so you can create your own custom workout at a level you like. There is also a nice 10 minute stretch segment, which is what I usually do. She also has some other DVDs - one is a 20 minute yoga routine which is also really great ("Power Yoga Plus") if you're interested in yoga.


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kitikatuka* 
I'm also in size 4 jeans at 102 pounds. I was glad to see that I was over 100 lbs when I weighed myself the other day, but would have really liked to hold on to some of my pregnancy weight! Or even my pre-pregnancy weight back in early '08 when I was 107.

Hey Allyson - I also have zero desire to do the gym thing and will happily work out to a DVD at home. I really like "Denise Austin's Personal Training System". It's pretty cool: you can select various areas to target (cardio, upper/lower body, abs) and then select a low, medium or high intensity workout for each of those areas, so you can create your own custom workout at a level you like. There is also a nice 10 minute stretch segment, which is what I usually do. She also has some other DVDs - one is a 20 minute yoga routine which is also really great ("Power Yoga Plus") if you're interested in yoga.

I have a couple yoga dvd's, but I think I need something more intense. I'll look into the Denise Austin one, thanks!


----------



## Peony

Always been skinny, but the more kids I have, the more comments I get.







I'm not back to my pre-pg size after DS, he is 8 months, I'm wearing a size 1 right now which I'm happy with, my regular is either 00 or a 0. I don't so anything special, I can out eat most men! Most of my family is quite thin so it does come naturally to me. I am SOO out of shape right now, I'm slowly working in finding the time to get 30 minutes of exercise in every day. Easier said then done though....


----------



## Cherry_Milan

Nice thread! I'm also thin, althought not as skinny as some of you. I'm just glad I found a tribe where I dont' have to hide my size. I was in great shape throughout pregnancy and quickly lost the weight after birth without trying. I think it's a combination of skinny genes (thanks grandma), and breastfeeding (baby LOVES the breast).

I'll post more later...baby's awake!


----------



## Theia

I'm a skinny mama too!









I've always been small except when I was pregnant. I gained 50 lbs with DD and was tipping the scales around 160lbs! But it was mostly water cuz I ended up being pre-e. Anyway, it was not hard to lose and 2 years later I'm sure I could fit into anything I used to wear pre-baby. My weight seems to bottom out around 108lbs and if I'm being super active and building muscle then I'm just under 120lbs. I'm generally a size 4, although those are usually a bit big, but the 2's are too tight and I like my clothes to be a bit loose. If I go into the JR's section I'm around a 7-9 depending on who's making the clothes. I'm in my late 30's though and feel kinda funny with many of the JR's clothes, like I'm trying too hard to look younger than I am. IDK. But I've never been a super trendy dresser anyway.

I don't work out, but consider myself to be naturally athletically inclined. I love to exercise, just not indoors and not doing something structured as exercise. Wearing my toddler on my back for a hike in the woods is more my style. Or even a long walk in town. My one structured exercise that I enjoy is yoga. Oh, and dancing, freestyle or not. But dancing is so freeing, even if it is a performance dance with a routine.








Its nice for skinnies to have a place to be open about our bodies. It takes all sizes and all women are beautiful.


----------



## FlipMom23

Holy cow, can't believe there's a thread for moms like me! I'm a puny mom, and I'd like to gain 10 or so lbs. I'm 5'6" and 110 lbs and still losing. It's hard to find fattening meals because dd has dairy, egg, and peanut allergies (through my milk), so I feel like I never get to eat anything good. I'm learning to cook for me, though.

I'll be reading this thread. Nice to have others who can relate!


----------



## SAHDS

Hi all. Haven't posted here in a while.

Still skinny (I'm sure I've posted before - I'm 5'3" around 102 right now, 00 jean), but have always been happy with my body. I mean, I'm not trying to gain or lose weight, just trying to get into better health. Like others, I absolutely HATE exercising but do LOVE the Shred video (Jillian from the Biggest Loser). It's only 20 minutes a day and is a great workout. There are 3 levels too so you can build up your tolerance







The hub and I are going to Vegas so I need to tighten up before then.


----------



## dmpmercury

I am really skinny. I am about 5'5" and a little over 100 pounds. I used to be under 100 in high school. I was tortured about it. I think it was worse than what some overweight people go through. Everyday I heard comments about how anorexia and how guys don't want to be with girls who are so skinny and how digusting it was etc etc. I had poor body imagine for a while. I hated feeling so boney and not having curves or boobs. I feel better now but even still as an adult I get comments every once in a while like how it so windy I fall over.









I gained really well in my pregnancy and hung onto some weight for a bit after my ds's pregnancy. I loved it but I did eventually go back to being a size 2. I just found out I'm pregant again so hopefully I'll be gaining soon. My dd is following in my footsteps and I am sure my ds will eventually too. I just hope they don't have it as bad as me from the peers. I worry for my ds because if I had it bad I wonder how bad it will be for a boy.

I used to try weight gaining powder and eating really fatty stuff and didn't gain. I know eat healthy and I am a vegetarian and I am able to maintain. I eat a lot especially while breastfeeding. I thought when I first became a vegetarian I might have even more trouble with weight but that wasn't the case.


----------



## frontierpsych

Checking in!









Still skinny. Just getting over being sick, I think it may have been rotavirus. In any case, I could barely keep food down for 4 days, and got down to 98 lbs. Pretty sure I'm up in the hundreds again now though. I never did get to see an oncologist. I do need to go to the doctor though. I seem to get sick much more easily than anyone else in my family, and I want to figure out this sickness.









As far as my weight goes, I am still eating a high calorie diet to maintain it. My metabolism has been in hyperdrive since having DS, I'm assuming it's the breastfeeding, so I'm going to wait and see if my weight evens out when he's not nursing so often (he's 16.5 months, but still gets 90% of his food from nursing.)


----------



## marieangela

Just came across this thread. I'm not quite as skinny as most of you, but I'm 5'7 and 125 lbs and refuse to buy anything smaller than a 4. I have three children and have lost weight and my shape while nursing each. I am currently nursing my 11 month old and, as my dh says, I have no butt. I recently started doing Zumba (only one class so far) in hopes of getting in better shape and getting my butt back. The women that I'm doing it with are mostly trying to lose weight and give me a bit of the evil eye. I can relate to talk of small chests, too. I have another year or so of nursing ahead of me and then my B cup will drop to A or AA.


----------



## Lil'Momma

Oh Oh Oh! Skinny thread, can I join? I am 5'10'' and weigh 107. I have a serious problem with food though.... My husband has to really watch his weight. If he gets even the slightest bit over his target weight his cholestrol and bp go WAY up, so when I am cooking, I have to go for the low fat stuff and cook in smaller portions, ect, ect.... I can't keep high fat foods in the house because they tempt him so bad and I hate to make him slip up...

I keep nuts hidden in the pantry and eat a lot of peanut butter at lunch with my kids lol, plus whole milk, but for dinner, I just don't get the calories I need so it's hard to make up for it the rest of the day.

On top of that I am nursing my 9 mo. dd so I seem to just burn through everything and have had trouble with my supply the last month or so from not eating enough calories...

Suprisingly I don't have the boob problem, lol, when I'm nursing I am a d-ish cup, but only 32 around which makes finding bras almost as impossible as finding super tiny or super large cups... oh well.


----------



## lunarlady

So nice to have a thread I can realate to! Alot of people talked about finding good pants that fit, I love the 00 size a Chicos. They are, I think, a size 2 or so anywhere else.

My whole life I struggled with being too thin. People thought I was ill, or had an eating disorder. All I really wanted was hips and boobs. I figured my friends with the hourglass figures really were lucky, when all they wanted was to slim down.

I'm pregnant now, and nobody seems to understand why I don't want to lose weight to morning sickness. To them 6 pounds is nothing. To me, that's over 5% of my body weight! So I'm shoving food in my mouth, even when I don't feel like it, just to maintain.

DD seems to have the skinny gene too. She's three but I recently dressed her in some 18 month pants without realizing it (I thought they were capris!) All her clothing falls off if I don't make tucks, and I'm a horrible seamstress, so she runs around half the day pulling up her pants. Once she's out of diapers we are going to have a huge problem!

Thanks for listening mamas!


----------



## abharrington

i need to be here...its that time...ds is 15 months, still nursing and my stores are GONE. we would love another lo but i think i am not O because i am down about 10lbs from my "normal" weight. this happened with dd was about this age as well. sigh...i know it will coem back but its hard being patient. icecream helps


----------



## lian

I am also so sick of being too thin! I've been sick with a nasty cold and sinus infection for a week and dropped 10 pounds. So now I'm 5' 10" and 117 lbs. It's frustrating, becuase instead of just resting and getting better, I have to worry about losing too much weight and get up and cook for myself.

Does anyone have any good high fat, healthy meal recipes? What about quick snack ideas? I try to eat nuts, but don't really like them (growing up, my mom was super health-concious, so all we were allowed to eat was nuts and raw vegetables... I think I ate much more than a lifetime's worth of nuts in a period of a few years!). I find it so frustrating that there are so many resources for losing weight, and nothing for healthy ways to gain weight. To me, cooking low-fat, healthy food seems pretty intuitive, right? But healthy, high-fat food, not so much.

I'm also nursing my 13 month dd, and she has dairy, corn and wheat sensitivities, so I've mostly cut those from my diet. I also got myself allergy tested a few months ago, which i think now was a mistake, because I'm scared to eat so many things!

And now, just a quick vent (as if the rest of this post isn't, haha): there's this lady at work, who EVERY TIME she sees me eating some junk food (we have treat day every 2 weeks), is like "oh! I'm SOOO surprised to see you eating that! I thought you don't eat stuff like that!!!" This has been going on for years. Can you imagine if I said to one of the bigger people at work "oh wow! I"m soo surprised to see you eating vegetables! Wow, I can't believe it!!" Lol.... that probably wouldn't go over so well, right??

Anyway, glad you mamas are here... I will try to post some recipe ideas if/when I come across some good ones.


----------



## TrailRnR

In reading through this thread I noticed lots of info on food, but I was curious if anyone had tried resistance training (weight training) to build muscle? Does it help? hurt?


----------



## Mrs.Burke

Can I join here too..that way I might lose weight


----------



## Theia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.Burke* 
Can I join here too..that way I might lose weight

I don't have a problem with it, as long as you don't mind us moaning about the difficulties of not being able to gain weight.









If reading this is helpful to you, more power to you. Feel free to jump right in. I hope you reach your goals.


----------



## kitikatuka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lian* 
And now, just a quick vent (as if the rest of this post isn't, haha): there's this lady at work, who EVERY TIME she sees me eating some junk food (we have treat day every 2 weeks), is like "oh! I'm SOOO surprised to see you eating that! I thought you don't eat stuff like that!!!" This has been going on for years. Can you imagine if I said to one of the bigger people at work "oh wow! I"m soo surprised to see you eating vegetables! Wow, I can't believe it!!" Lol.... that probably wouldn't go over so well, right??

Oh I know! I hate that kind of thing. When I was getting fitted for my wedding dress several years back, the seamstress made continual comments like - "look! She has no butt!". It was silly, but it really hurt - especially because she KEPT saying things about my weight during the whole fitting - grrr! Really ticked me off.


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.Burke* 
Can I join here too..that way I might lose weight

I'm not sure how this thread will help you lose weight, there's mostly talk of gaining weight.

I started the 30 Day Shred and am now about halfway through. I love it! And I'm actually gaining a few pounds so that's good.


----------



## Theia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kitikatuka* 
Oh I know! I hate that kind of thing. When I was getting fitted for my wedding dress several years back, the seamstress made continual comments like - "look! She has no butt!". It was silly, but it really hurt - especially because she KEPT saying things about my weight during the whole fitting - grrr! Really ticked me off.

I used work with a sweet woman that would always comment how I needed to eat more. I know she meant well and I really adored her otherwise.... but it is unfortunate that in society there is a acceptance to make comments to a skinny person that would be rude to a larger person. Like instead of saying "she has no butt", what if she was making comments to a large woman like "girl you need to lose some of that, you got enough there for 3 people"? Really? I generally shrug this type of stuff off, but it is annoying. Just goes to show it doesn't matter, people will always find something to either criticize or assume about you.


----------



## Angelorum

I'm here too. I've always been skinny, but haven't had trouble maintaining weight, until now. DS is 7 months and is nursing a ton because he could care less about solids. I'm not too concerned about him, he's still in the middle of the growth charts, and he's happy and healthy. The problem is that in the last month, I've dropped back below 100 pounds. I'm short (5'1") and I've got decent boobs, so I don't think I look sickly or anything, but my size 0 jeans only fit for the first 20 minutes out of the dryer. I am hungry all the time! I know I should be eating more, but sometimes it feels like so much trouble to go back in the kitchen again and try and find something healthy and filling to eat when I just did that an hour ago. I have other things I need to get done, ya know! I've been craving a lot of sugar and sweets, probably because my energy is low from not getting enough calories (well, that and waking 5-6 times a night, thank you ds) I try and pack down a lot at dinner times, but I guess I just have a small stomach. I'll eat until I feel quite full and then 2 hours later I have to have a large snack before bed.

I'm really hoping ds takes to solids soon. Anyone else have a late solids baby?

The one good thing is that ds is tolerating dairy in my diet now. Cutting out dairy cut out a lot of my normal sources of protein and fat. Bring on the cheese!


----------



## Carlyn

My baby is 9 months next month, not eating any solids yet. All my babies were slow to get into solids, but grew fine, and they are good, healthy eaters now.

I am having a problem finding jeans to fit these days. It doesn't seem right when size 00 looks baggy!!

I haven't been out walking much lately, and feel jiggly. I know I would feel better if I was in better shape. Sometimes being skinny makes it easier to justify to myself that it doesn't matter if I'm not fit. But I want to take care of my body and live healthily.


----------



## SamiPolizzi

Hi, I'm joining this thread!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angelorum* 
I'm here too. I've always been skinny, but haven't had trouble maintaining weight, until now. DS is 7 months and is nursing a ton because he could care less about solids. I'm not too concerned about him, he's still in the middle of the growth charts, and he's happy and healthy. The problem is that in the last month, I've dropped back below 100 pounds. I'm short (5'1") and I've got decent boobs, so I don't think I look sickly or anything, but my size 0 jeans only fit for the first 20 minutes out of the dryer. I am hungry all the time! I know I should be eating more, but sometimes it feels like so much trouble to go back in the kitchen again and try and find something healthy and filling to eat when I just did that an hour ago. I have other things I need to get done, ya know! I've been craving a lot of sugar and sweets, probably because my energy is low from not getting enough calories (well, that and waking 5-6 times a night, thank you ds) I try and pack down a lot at dinner times, but I guess I just have a small stomach. I'll eat until I feel quite full and then 2 hours later I have to have a large snack before bed.

Wow, I almost could have written that (5 months ago.)
I'm 5'0" and was right around 100 lbs pre pregnancy. I actually lost weight pretty slowly after giving birth (well, actually, I have no idea what's normal, so maybe it wasn't that slow.) I was happy to be back at 100 lbs when my DS was 7 months, but then the weight just kept coming off! I'm about 90 lbs right now. I thought maybe I'd start gaining weight when DS started eating more solids, but he eats plenty now and still nurses like crazy.


----------



## luvmy2girlz29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celtain* 
That is so one of my pet peeves. It is totally ok to pick on someone who is skinny but not ok to pick on someone who is fat. It shouldn't be ok either way.









This is the story of my life. I'm so tired of hearing do you blow way when it's windy? Also when I complain I'm cold, peope always tell me to put some meat on my bones and I wouldn't be so cold. I like being thin but could do without the comments.

Korrie


----------



## nia82

May I join? I have had troubles maintaining my weight forever, despite stuffing myself... I also have a very weak hunger feeling, when I'm tired and hungry, I'd rather sleep, or if I am busy, I'd rather work than eating. I know it's a bad habit, but very hard to break, especially with a toddler who demands constant attention.
I'm also really picky so it's not easy to find quick snacks for me! DS didn't want to eat any solids til he was 11 months, and even then it took him several more months before he really liked food. I lost all the precious weight I gained throughout the last month of pregnancy so quickly and ate like a pig to maintain (I mean literally, I ate more food than DH). I wore normal clothes (I'm 5'6", so I wear a 0-2, depending on the brand, I want it a tad loose to conceal) 7 days postpartum since maternity stuff already fell off of me. If you have any recipes or advice, I'd love it! Doctors are never of help, they look at my bloodwork and deem it fine and then continue to preach about gaining weight. Yada yada yada.

And I'm right there with you about stupid comments... I get a lot, A LOT of stupid looks and comments in restaurants or from acquaintances (DH coworkers). Yes, I can clean my plate when I'm hungry, then they are usually all confused and I have heard lots of comments about how I must be bulimic or something. That's very annoying and hurtful! I also get lots of girl you gotta gain weight and stuff like that, which just rubs it in all the time. It's not my choice!


----------



## Kinguk

Here is my most favorite, super-duper, calorie-packed pancake recipe:

2c rolled oats
2c buttermilk
-- stir to blend. Refridgerate overnight

2 eggs
1/4c butter (melted and cooled)

Mix together in seperate bowl:
1/2c flour
2T sugar
1t b. powder
1t b. soda
1/2t cinnamon
1/4t salt

Add flour mixture to oat mixture and stir until moist. Preheat griddle. Makes about 14 pancakes.

They are called Beebo's Oatmeal Buttermilk Pancakes and I found them on a blog.

** I don't use sugar or salt in anything and they still taste fine to me. I usually cover them with homemade applesauce, jam, or honey.


----------



## frontierpsych

Finally up to 125 from 110 (and was at as low as 98 before that!) I feel like I have some nice curves now. I am still thin, but not really 'skinny'. I am taking better care of myself and making sure I eat enough. I am happy at the weight I am at now, and hope not to get below 115 again, anytime soon at least.


----------



## lovebeingamomma

Wow so nice to see this thread...I've been trying to find a peer that understands my struggles but have never met anyone. I'm 5' 7, and my weight is always just about 106. If I focus a whole week on stuffing myself I can gain a little weight, but there's no way I can keep it up. Guess I'm just venting here...only time I gain weight is during pregnancy, so I LOVE being pregnant, but can't keep having babies just to gain weight! Uhg...just venting here.


----------



## paintedfire

My tribe! Here you are!

I'm 5' even, and usually hover somewhere around 100 pounds (takes A LOT of work to even get there). I have an under-active thyroid and whole list of other medical issues, as well. I take a ton of medication because of them, which tears my stomach up so that makes it even harder to keep weight on.

I actually made it all the way 107 pounds a few months ago. I don't own a scale - to depressing - so I only ever get weighed at the doctor and when I had an ear infection in early February I was shocked to hear that. I celebrated by having a cupcake. Okay, okay - _three_ cupcakes.

I'm currently 8 weeks pregnant with my first baby (9 weeks tomorrow!). Even though I know I went down a few pounds before I got pregnant, morning sickness has kicked my butt even more. I went to my GYN on Thursday and I found out that I'm down to 97 pounds. This NOT okay with me. I work really hard at trying to stay in the triple digits. What's even more insane is that my boobs have already gone up a whole cup size, so with the weight loss I look like a cocaine-addicted porn star. It's crazy.

I know most women hate gaining weight during pregnancy, but I'm really looking forward to it. I'd be ecstatic if I could make it to 130 pounds!


----------



## paintedfire

I've lost four more pounds! I'm down to ninety-three pounds. This is _not_ good.

My doctors keep saying they're not worried about my weight, and I usually trust them, but I can't help but feel they're faking it this time.

I've got a kidney infection so I've been on a restricted diet and throwing my guts up because of the pain even though my morning sickness is waning. I had an app. Monday and my blood work looked a little better and I have another appointment later today (Wednesday), so hopefully I'll be given the all-clear to start eating again.


----------



## Alyantavid

I was just coming to bump this up with a vent, but mine seems awfully petty after yours piantedfire! Yikes, I hope they have you eating good food again soon!


----------



## paintedfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
I was just coming to bump this up with a vent, but mine seems awfully petty after yours piantedfire! Yikes, I hope they have you eating good food again soon!

Thanks! My appointment this afternoon went great. I've been released into the wild! Food is now back at my fingertips and I am indulging at great speed.

So far I've had poutine, pickles, pizza, and ice cream and now I'm waiting on my Chinese delivery. Oh, happy day!


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedfire* 
Thanks! My appointment this afternoon went great. I've been released into the wild! Food is now back at my fingertips and I am indulging at great speed.

So far I've had poutine, pickles, pizza, and ice cream and now I'm waiting on my Chinese delivery. Oh, happy day!









So glad to hear that!


----------



## paintedfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
So glad to hear that!

I know. I'm allowing myself one week of eating crazy before started to watch my diet and make sure that I'm doing the best I can for my baby.

I will drink as many horribly nasty protein shakes as is necessary to gain enough weight.


----------



## SamiPolizzi

paintedfire-
I am 5 feet tall, and I weighed about 98 pounds when I got pregnant. I lost a lot in the first trimester, but I definitely made up for it in the second. I think I was up to 135 by the end of the pregnancy. Hopefully it will get easier!

On the flip side, when my mom got pregnant with me she weighed 80 pounds and only gained 20 more during the pregnancy. I was a healthy 8 lb 11 oz baby. I guess what I'm getting at is, you can still have a big healthy baby even if you don't gain as much weight as you were planning on.


----------



## paintedfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi* 
paintedfire-
I am 5 feet tall, and I weighed about 98 pounds when I got pregnant. I lost a lot in the first trimester, but I definitely made up for it in the second. I think I was up to 135 by the end of the pregnancy. Hopefully it will get easier!

Thanks, Sami. It's good to know that someone else was able to pull it off. And - wow. 130 is, like, my dream. If I can crack that I'll be over the moon.









I was just coming here to add an update - I was at a friend's apartment where I supposed to be helped her pack for a long vacation, but instead I ended up stealing her bathroom scale (probably a bad idea in the long run, but in that moment I loved it so):

It says that I've *gained 3 pounds*, up from 93 pounds to 96 pounds! Queue the ticker-tape parade!









Of course, I've been cramming food into my face like there's no tomorrow (my week of caloric debauchery to make up for the kidney infection diet), but I'm already planning out high-fat, healthy(_ish_) meals and snacks.

Also, I've always been able to eat a TON (I been able to out-eat my two 6' 4", 200 pound uncles since I was fourteen), it's just that with my thyroid as it is putting on weight is near impossible. Now, though? Now I will stuff myself even more. And if anyone is impolite enough as to ask me about my eating habits? Well, I've got my response planned out: "My baby asked for it." I figure that short statement will give them a good enough headstart before I proceed to kick their butts.









I'd like to break 100 before my second trimester starts. I've got about 3-and-a-half weeks to go. Let's do this thing, huh?


----------



## Alyantavid

Ok bumping this up to vent.

I have the hardest time having conversations with people (mostly women) about working out and dieting. First, I don't know how to diet and I don't know how people can do it, it just seems so hard. But I do know alot about food and eating healthy. However, everyone blows off my suggestions because I've never dieted. Even when they describe what they're doing and I know it won't work. But it's on their diet plan so it has to be fine. It's so so frustrating watching someone do something that just sets them up to fail and they won't take any of my advice simply because I'm thin.

Same with the gym. I was talking to some other moms during my son's baseball practice and I got totally blown off because I "don't need to go to the gym". Is the gym only for people who are overweight?

I don't know, I have a hard time talking to other moms alot anyways and inevitably eating/working out come up and then I kind of get pushed out of the conversation.


----------



## paintedfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Ok bumping this up to vent.

I have the hardest time having conversations with people (mostly women) about working out and dieting. First, I don't know how to diet and I don't know how people can do it, it just seems so hard. But I do know alot about food and eating healthy. However, everyone blows off my suggestions because I've never dieted. Even when they describe what they're doing and I know it won't work. But it's on their diet plan so it has to be fine. It's so so frustrating watching someone do something that just sets them up to fail and they won't take any of my advice simply because I'm thin.

Same with the gym. I was talking to some other moms during my son's baseball practice and I got totally blown off because I "don't need to go to the gym". Is the gym only for people who are overweight?

I don't know, I have a hard time talking to other moms alot anyways and inevitably eating/working out come up and then I kind of get pushed out of the conversation.

I know what you mean. People think thin equals healthy, when that can be completely untrue. I know in my case it is. I do better physically when I have a little weight on. It's easier for me to handle all of my medication, I don't seem to catch as many colds/viruses, and I'm much better able to regulate my body temperature. I'm more comfortable all around.

People think that to gain weight you can eat lots of anything. That doesn't work for me. I have to eat the _right_ foods to gain weight. McDonald's would just make me sick.

Suffering from hyperthyroidism has made me have to get very involved in the management of my own body. It takes a lot of work for me, but I can't say that because what do I know? I'm thin, so my life must be perfect.

Okay, that was meant to sympathize, but somehow turned into a vent. I'm sorry. Vent officially over.

I came to here to cry. I've had the flu/a sinus infection/an ear infection. Luckily, I'm on the mend - I saw my doctor earlier. Unfortunately, I lost two of my hard won pounds. I'm back down to 94 and tomorrow is the beginning of my second trimester. Now I'm just left hoping I hit 100 before my third.


----------



## Alyantavid

Thanks Leigh! I got a few comments from a friend of dh's this weekend about being anorexic/bulemic so I'm just annoyed by people in general.

But venting over! I'll return to not so grumpy posting now.


----------



## paintedfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Thanks Leigh! I got a few comments from a friend of dh's this weekend about being anorexic/bulemic so I'm just annoyed by people in general.

But venting over! I'll return to not so grumpy posting now.









I know the feeling. I try my best to not socialize with people like that but it can't always be avoided.

One big question I've yet to figure out: when, exactly, did it become okay to ask people if they have an eating disorder? If I really _was_ anorexic or bulimic then their scrutiny of my body would just worsen the situation and my view of myself, wouldn't it?

Some people, man.


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedfire* 
I know the feeling. I try my best to not socialize with people like that but it can't always be avoided.

One big question I've yet to figure out: when, exactly, did it become okay to ask people if they have an eating disorder? If I really _was_ anorexic or bulimic then their scrutiny of my body would just worsen the situation and my view of myself, wouldn't it?

Some people, man.









I don't know. I've never understood why people think it's ok to make comments to people about their body size. Whatever though. Anyone who knows me knows the truth so ignorant people don't count anyways.


----------



## HappyLoveMama

Wow...I love this thread as I often feel like I'm the only one. I recently read about Tori Spellings weight loss due to her stomach problems and it was only then that I felt that I wasn't alone.









I have always been thin...weighed 110 pre pregnancy then gained 72 pounds and after a year of giving birth I was back down to pre pregnancy weight. Now I'm 105 and 5'5 or so. It doesn't help that I still bf my son three years later and the anxiety of terrible 2's then 3's got to me. Also I stated having IBS symptoms and now eat almost too healthy...grilled chicken and such and know I'm not truly lactose intolerant but seem to have tummy issues if I eat dairy (sometimes). So I stay away from cheeses and things and that can't be helping. I do drink whole milk lactaid however. I would not do well on smoothies but know that's what I need. I always get skinny comments how
women would love to look
Look like me. I don't get that. I want to have curves, the boobs that I
had when I was pregnant (I was a D and now I'm barely an A). It's nice to
know I'm not alone out there. I often wonder if people think I have an eating disorder but in public you will see me devour a burger and fries in five minutes. Thanks for this thread!


----------



## paintedfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
I don't know. I've never understood why people think it's ok to make comments to people about their body size. Whatever though. Anyone who knows me knows the truth so ignorant people don't count anyways.

Same here. But living in New York, I get stares from tourists sometimes. It can get frustrating. My bright stop-sign red hair probably doesn't help with that, but it doesn't make it any easier. If you want to go buy me a slice of pizza then I'll eat right here, right now people. Avert your eyes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NJMama521* 
I recently read about Tori Spellings weight loss due to her stomach problems and it was only then that I felt that I wasn't alone.



















My Mom was trying to tell me about that on the phone the other day. She's an amazingly intelligent woman, but she is obsessed with gossip rags. I don't get it. Thankfully, she just reads them and doesn't take them seriously.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NJMama521* 
I always get skinny comments how
women would love to look
Look like me. I don't get that. I want to have curves, the boobs that I
had when I was pregnant (I was a D and now I'm barely an A). It's nice to
know I'm not alone out there. I often wonder if people think I have an eating disorder but in public you will see me devour a burger and fries in five minutes. Thanks for this thread!

Those comments make me want to punch people sometimes. Like, "if I could hand over my hyperthyroidism to you, lady, then I totally would. Would you like my lupus while we're at it? No charge."

Try and let the worries about what other people think not get to you. I may get annoyed at the attention sometimes but I never let it make me feel bad, you know? This is the way things are, this is my lot in life - let's make the best of it, whatever that means.

I'll be going now - it's time for breakfast: yummy, yummy oatmeal (I had dental surgery yesterday. As soon as my mouth stops filling with blood every time I try to press my jaw together I'm going out and ordering the biggest side of french fries possible).


----------



## kitikatuka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedfire* 

One big question I've yet to figure out: when, exactly, did it become okay to ask people if they have an eating disorder? If I really _was_ anorexic or bulimic then their scrutiny of my body would just worsen the situation and my view of myself, wouldn't it?

Some people, man.









I've been asked twice in my life if I had an eating disorder. I remember both times so clearly, even now, years later. It was insulting and embarrassing. It's like being skinny makes you fair game for vocal comments of any kind -- even jokes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedfire* 
I know most women hate gaining weight during pregnancy, but I'm really looking forward to it. I'd be ecstatic if I could make it to 130 pounds!

I'm also pregnant and am SO happy to be gaining weight (I gained 25lbs with my DD and was happy to reach the minimum recommended weight gain). Ladies seem downright confused and are always silent when I tell them that I would have loved to have kept my pregnancy weight.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

Hey,
I'm 5' and about 94 lbs right now. I wear a size 1 in pants. I was wondering, those of you who are similar sized- where do you find clothes? I am in a pretty small town so I think I need to go online probably. I need pajama pants mostly right now. Have any of you found any good pj pants that don't drag on the ground for you?


----------



## lebrbria

Hey ladies. I'm new to MDC. I haven't read through all the pages for this thread, but the name and last few posts have kind of drawn me in.

I've always had a hard time with my weight- at age 7 I was 37 lbs. I started getting the eating disorder comments in 6th grade after our health class covered eating disorders. Up until then, I had no idea that I was really THAT skinny. In high school, after my mom died, I was diagnosed with depressed induced anorexia- if I got depressed, I would stop eating, and because I stopped eating, I would get more depressed. I think at my lowest point that I can remember, I was about 91 lbs and I'm 5'4". After moving out of my stepmom's house (she was the source of a lot of my depression), I was able to start gaining again. I got to be around 103 within a couple months of moving out. I married my high school sweetheart a few months out of high school. I got pregnant with our daughter 8 months later when I was (and had been staying at) 108.5 lbs. I gained 30 lbs. during my pregnancy, almost 40 if you count the make up for the 7 lbs. I lost in the first trimester. By 4 months postpartum, I was already in my pre-pregnancy clothes again. I got pregnant again in April 2009 when I was 102 lbs. I was actually trying to gain weight in anticipation of trying to conceive again. I gained 50 lbs. with my son. He's 8 months old now and I'm 114 lbs. Ideally I'd like to be about 125 lbs. I'm just not sure how to gain the weight I want. I'm hypothyroid (oddly) and I have 2 children ages 2.5 and 8 months that I'm always chasing after. My weight bothers me a lot, especially when people tell me I look great or they wish they had my "problem" with not gaining weight. I imagine the way I feel about my weight is about how an overweight woman feels about her weight- she wants to lose but can't. All I want to do is gain, or even maintain, weight, but I can't. I liked being curvy during pregnancy and after having my babies.

If anyone has any suggestions on quick, healthy high-calorie snacks, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Carlyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomethingAnonymous* 
Hey,
I'm 5' and about 94 lbs right now. I wear a size 1 in pants. I was wondering, those of you who are similar sized- where do you find clothes? I am in a pretty small town so I think I need to go online probably. I need pajama pants mostly right now. Have any of you found any good pj pants that don't drag on the ground for you?

I am finding it increasingly harder to find clothes, especially bottoms, to fit me. Here in Canada, about the only store I have found bottoms to fit at is Suzy Shier, size double zero. I was in the States a few weeks ago, and the only store where I found jeans and other bottoms that fit was Aeropostale. The double zero regular length fit me at the waist and bum, and I was so excited! But the length was too short for me. I'm 5'5". I may order online from them, and get a long length. I am just resisting the shipping and international fees!

For pajamas, I usually find that they fit me better, since I can find ones that have elastic waists and drawstrings. I just cinch them tight! Any pajamas I have tried on at La Senza are too short for me...they might be just right for you!

Any other store ideas for me to look at, ladies? Most stores seem to start at jeans/pants size 24, but I need smaller than that.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlyn* 
I am finding it increasingly harder to find clothes, especially bottoms, to fit me. Here in Canada, about the only store I have found bottoms to fit at is Suzy Shier, size double zero. I was in the States a few weeks ago, and the only store where I found jeans and other bottoms that fit was Aeropostale. The double zero regular length fit me at the waist and bum, and I was so excited! But the length was too short for me. I'm 5'5". I may order online from them, and get a long length. I am just resisting the shipping and international fees!

For pajamas, I usually find that they fit me better, since I can find ones that have elastic waists and drawstrings. I just cinch them tight! Any pajamas I have tried on at La Senza are too short for me...they might be just right for you!

Any other store ideas for me to look at, ladies? Most stores seem to start at jeans/pants size 24, but I need smaller than that.

Thanks for the idea, I've never heard of La Senza but some of that stuff looks cute. The size chart says an XS is a 36-37" hip. I just measured mine and they are 30". Think I'd be able to cinch them 6-7"? I also need about a 28" inseam.

For jeans, honestly I think one of the easiest things to do is find a place that does tailoring. I recently found some at the Buckle, and they do tailoring for free when you buy their jeans. Nordstrom's or Macy's would tailor stuff too. I don't know what you all have in Canada though either so maybe this is no help at all. Another thing I have been trying is typing my measurements into google along with the words "pants" or "pajamas" and I'm sort of finding some stuff.

This is pretty expensive.. but this store has 23's. It might be cheaper to just buy a 24 in a cheaper brand and get them tailored, right?

http://frankiebstore.mwrc.net/en/pro...oduct_id=37015

Another site: http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Jean...141m6/list.fly

I've also heard Guess makes a 23. What size do you need?


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

I second this:

If anyone has any suggestions on quick, healthy high-calorie snacks, I'd love to hear them!

I am so tired of feeling hungry all the time. I have a 14 month old who is still mostly just nursing. It's making me so hungry. I can't sleep through the night, even if he does, it's just way too long to go without eating.

I'm glad to hear other people say they get all those comments too. Like people saying I don't eat enough. I seriously eat a lot of food.


----------



## lebrbria

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomethingAnonymous* 
I second this:

If anyone has any suggestions on quick, healthy high-calorie snacks, I'd love to hear them!

I am so tired of feeling hungry all the time. I have a 14 month old who is still mostly just nursing. It's making me so hungry. I can't sleep through the night, even if he does, it's just way too long to go without eating.

I'm glad to hear other people say they get all those comments too. Like people saying I don't eat enough. I seriously eat a lot of food.









I know what you mean! Unfortunately for me, I have to take my thyroid medication first thing in the morning on a completely empty stomach, so I can't get up to eat during the night.


----------



## prescottchels

Just happened on your thread on the main page. I'm a skinny gal too on a quest to gain weight so I can conceive and carry to term.
The best place I've found for jeans especially is old navy or gap (owned by the same parent company). Their adult size jeans start at 0. I've tried kids larger size jeans, boys & girls and they're just not cut right for my adult bod. I love knowing I can walk into a store and know I'll find something that fits!
I love my flannel pj pants from costco-they have elastic and drawstring. As for length I'd just hem them or roll them. I'm 5'4" so I don't bother w/a smidge of drag, but I can imagine for those shorter than I, that would be a bummer...
Cheers,
Chelsie


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prescottchels* 
Just happened on your thread on the main page. I'm a skinny gal too on a quest to gain weight so I can conceive and carry to term.
The best place I've found for jeans especially is old navy or gap (owned by the same parent company). Their adult size jeans start at 0. I've tried kids larger size jeans, boys & girls and they're just not cut right for my adult bod. I love knowing I can walk into a store and know I'll find something that fits!
I love my flannel pj pants from costco-they have elastic and drawstring. As for length I'd just hem them or roll them. I'm 5'4" so I don't bother w/a smidge of drag, but I can imagine for those shorter than I, that would be a bummer...
Cheers,
Chelsie









I used to get jeans from Old Navy but not anymore. They stopped carrying 1s in the stores for one thing, also the quality has gone way way downhill. And I swear their sizes have changed and are inconsistent. You can go in the store and hold up two pairs of jeans, in the same style and size, and one might be 4 inches longer than the other. I've asked employees about it, and they just said they see it a lot. And overall it seems like the size scale/chart has changed. I used to be able to wear an XS in women's there, but now the XS is giant. I'm so disappointed, I used to be able to count on them too


----------



## prescottchels

Awww sorry to hear of your poor experience w/Old Navy!
Our Old Navy does carry size ones and zero's most of the time, but once I did have to get my mom to buy some from the store near her in a bigger city when ours was out and I was in desperate need of jeans lol
Maybe you should take a jean vacation to AZ!


----------



## hollytheteacher

I think I asked this before but no one saw it.

Does anyone here have long, skinny arms? and no shirts have long enough sleeves? Even worse is finding a winter jacket. I am so skinny and yet I end up buying XL jackets so my damn wrists stay warm! lol.

Any suggestions on a good place for a WARM winter jacket ( I live in Vermont).


----------



## tea_time

I just joined mothering and found this tribe after looking around. I'm 5'4 and 112 lbs. I'm trying to get up to 115 to have a better BMI for fertility. However, it's a constant battle, my body wants to be 110-112. I wear a size O at Old Navy and have had good success finding them in the store (in AZ). I actually got to pairs of jeans last month for only $3.48 each!

I have mostly supportive friends who don't give me a hard time about being small. But at the same time they don't want to hear about my trouble putting on weight if you KWIM.

For snacks I find that nuts and seeds are a good option. I have a bunch of different kinds on hand when the mood strikes. Right now I'm eating toasted/salted pumpkin seeds. Yummy! I also eat full fat dairy products (cheese, yogurt and ice-cream) and nothing diet (no fake sugar).

Happy to join you ladies.


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomethingAnonymous* 
Hey,
I'm 5' and about 94 lbs right now. I wear a size 1 in pants. I was wondering, those of you who are similar sized- where do you find clothes? I am in a pretty small town so I think I need to go online probably. I need pajama pants mostly right now. Have any of you found any good pj pants that don't drag on the ground for you?

The Buckle is good, they always have smaller sizes on clearance. I'm not sure on the length though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
I think I asked this before but no one saw it.

Does anyone here have long, skinny arms? and no shirts have long enough sleeves? Even worse is finding a winter jacket. I am so skinny and yet I end up buying XL jackets so my damn wrists stay warm! lol.

Any suggestions on a good place for a WARM winter jacket ( I live in Vermont).

I have no idea. My coats are always a little big so the sleeves are long enough, shirts too, so I'm no help.

Every time I work out, I feel so good, but then my clothes don't fit. I haven't lost any weight I don't think, but things are moving I guess and my pants won't stay up. I made that comment to my dh yesterday and mil overheard and told me I should eat.







It feels much worse coming from somebody that close.


----------



## SilverFish

i don't know if i really belong here, but my recent weight loss has been really bothering me. i'm 5'9" and usually about 140-150. i loved that weight! i could have handled being a bit fitter, but really usually liked the way i looked. i got pregnant and only gained maybe 15 lbs the whole pregnancy... still really healthy though. i delievered at 35weeks and was back to pre-preg weight almost immediately. i was kind of proud of that at first, but now it feels like the weight just keeps on dropping. none of my clothes fit. i'm eating like a horse, but it doesn't seem to help. i'd love to start exercising again, because i'm losing muscle tone along with the pounds, but i don't know how i could even eat enough to keep EBFing my 8 month old daughter AND do some exercise (more than the brisk walks i take right now, anyway).

anyway, any suggestions? i'm vegan, so i know that does affect the kinds of fats i can take in, but i eat a lot of protein and fat every day (i.e. yesterday i had 2 tbsp almond butter, 2 ish cups beans, 6 tbsp veg oils, 1 cup full-fat coconut milk, 1 cup soymilk and 1 avacado and a handful of nuts as part of my intake). i think i need to go to the doctor too... any ideas of what i should be asking? i agree, no one seems to take losing weight seriously. someone at our playgroup complemented me on my appearance the other day, and i could just see the disbelief on everyone's faces when i commented that i wasn't happy with it.


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomethingAnonymous*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm 5' and about 94 lbs right now. I wear a size 1 in pants. I was wondering, those of you who are similar sized- where do you find clothes? I am in a pretty small town so I think I need to go online probably. I need pajama pants mostly right now. Have any of you found any good pj pants that don't drag on the ground for you?


HOLLISTER. I'm 5'3", 100 lbs. and they are the only jeans that fit. You'll need to have them hemmed (they run long). Size 0 is the way to go.

Speaking of the myth of "skinny = in shape" (HA!)... DH ran a fundraising 5k the other day and so many people told him "I can't believe your wife isn't here." If I "ran" a 5k, it'd take me an hour and I'd end it with a heart attack. Okay, not that bad, but still.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

Thanks! I will check them out online 

I don't know if this qualifies as healthy enough for other people: but a snack that's been helping me is an english muffin with some butter on it and then lots of peanut butter on top of that. I think it's good.. maybe that's gross to other people? Anyway.. it's a good quick way for me to get some extra fat and protein in. Oh also avocados.


----------



## SAHDS

Random note - if people don't know, a GREAT place for bras is figleaves.com. I'm a 28D and it's the only place I've found that size.They start at 28AA and go up from there.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

congrats  I haven't even been thinking about weight, more like.. just not being hungry all the time. I have developed so many allergies it's hard to find things to eat. That's awesome you figured out something that works for you


----------



## Azure Campbell

I'm in the same boat. 5'8" and now down to 122 lbs, when I was 135 lbs before my DD (2nd child). I'm so sick of hearing, "you're so THIN!" and what's worse is seeing people's eyes look me up and down when I'm "not looking". It's depressing and although I feel great, I wonder if something is seriously wrong. This thread has been extremely helpful, just knowing there are others like me trying to make sense of the weight loss. By the way I am nursing my 14 month old, perhaps too much?


----------



## LeanaKoh

Its not about the size, its about being healthy


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ella-6*
> 
> I don't know why, but for some reason what you wrote, made me think about something Audrey Hepburn said. Back when she was living in war-time she couldn't get enough food to eat, so in order to get through the day she would sleep more (I wonder if that was why she wanted to help starving children later in life?)
> Anyway, back to the topic - do you eat Tahini? Apparently it is considered to be a low-allergenic food.


Tahini is sesame seeds and unfortunately I seem to have a problem with all nuts and seeds at the moment. Since my last post I've learned a few more recipes. I am focusing on bone broth, lots of vegetables except potatoes, some fruit, eggs, chicken. Those things all seem to be safe. I'm pregnant so it's even more important now. I am going to try some avocados soon, they seemed disgusting all throughout the first trimester for some reason. Chicken bone broth with vegetables and egg seems to be safe at the moment so I am eating a ton of it.


----------



## rebirth

Any tips for gaining while pregnant (and nursing a toddler). I am 6 1/2 months and have gained only 6 lbs. My goal was to gain 15 by now. I am 108lbs, began at 102, and I'm 5'2.

Doula mama to my nursing toddler Noah


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

Is it possible there are any medical reasons behind you not gaining much? I think when I was eating a lot of things my body doesn't digest well, like wheat, I was losing weight. I know this wouldn't be the case for everyone- but maybe it would be worth finding a good doctor, maybe a functional medicine doctor that could help you figure out if there are any reasons nutrients aren't being absorbed or maybe your metabolism is off or something?

Anyone know where to find tiny maternity clothes? XS is most brands is just huge. I swear XS's have continued to get bigger. I know I have changed size in a long time and XS shirts in a lot of places are definitely bigger.


----------



## baileyb

OMG! OMG! OMG! There is a skinny mama tribe!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have always been thin but it was because of always being in sports or otherwise active but after having DD#2 I got crazy skinny and not on purpose. Just forgot to eat or was stressed, and I am a stress non-eater. Anyway, I am suppose to be gaining 20 lbs. but I also have to add a ton of muscle in my upper legs because of crazy knee problems which means lots of strength training. I am already tired of reminding myself to eat. It doesn't help that I am a slow eater.

Anyway, that is my story. I am going to go back and read through the thread now.

edited to add:

I am 6' 0.5" and got as low as 135 when DD#2 was around 6 months old and now I am up to 145-146ish. I have been trying to add potatoes potatoes potatoes to my meals and also drinking milkshakes (which I dislike, but I don't have to sit down to eat them).


----------



## baileyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Subbing...no time to post now but will add later...
> 
> Do have a question though...for those of you who are also really tall (with long arms and legs)...where do you find jackets with long enough arms???
> 
> I live in VT where it is cold and whenever I buy a new winter jacket, I have to buy a size large so that the extra width of the jacket makes the arms go down a bit farther.
> 
> btw i'm 5' 9.5" and 120 pounds ish (might be a few under right now though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I don't.







I live in MN. I usually buy coats that I think are cute but end up wearing my husbands because they cover my arms. It is frustrating......


----------



## baileyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebirth*
> 
> I'm glad to find this tribe! I feel horrible complaining about my pregnancy weight loss when so many are glad for it, and I am made to feel guilty of whatever. I have been in tears every day, I know this is not good for me and my baby. I began at a really good weight- 114 looked hot on me, and I felt so good! I'm now 9 weeks and 104.5, A 10 lb loss is scary, especially b/c my morning sickness is only getting worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know it isn't water weight, my face and arms look noticibly smaller.
> 
> I'm eating lots of high calorie items, but with food aversions and vomiting it is hard. I'm eating rice pudding as we speak. I have decided that if I get below 100lbs I'm going to the hospital. I hate it there, but I know I will need it if this gets much worse. I am not yet taking a 'script for nausea, but it is getting close....
> 
> This loss is making me nervous to be able to maintain a healthy weight and not wither away while BFing.
> 
> I as vegan/vegg for a long time, nearly 5 yrs, and this struggle to maintain weight brings back that time. I was tiny then, sometimes nearing the low 90s, and I do not want to go there again! Eating meat is essential for me for many reasons, and right now I'm having a hard time with that most of all, and I think that is connected.
> 
> anyhow- I'm glad to have somewhere to vent about being too skinny. It is so crappy that some people don't recognize that this can be as big an issue as being overweight.


This is why I am gaining weight (trying to anyway). I was 145ish with DD#1 and had Hyperemesis G. and was an all around miserable pregnancy which ended with her being stillborn. I am not sure if the 2 were connected because they never could find a reason for her being stillborn, but I was up to 160's when I got pregnant with DD#2 (gt pregnant 7 weeks after DD#1's death) and had a great pregnancy. I am hoping to "put some meat on my bones" so that I feel more confident about being pregnant and having a toddler to take care of. I do have to agree that the comments are soooooo annoying. When I am not pregnant I am skinny and get comments about how I look, then when I am pregnant I always gain 50 lbs, show really early, and all out in front, and I get to hear how big I am. F-off people!!!! Geeeez....


----------



## baileyb

Quote:


> I'm also pregnant and am SO happy to be gaining weight (I gained 25lbs with my DD and was happy to reach the minimum recommended weight gain). Ladies seem downright confused and are always silent when I tell them that I would have loved to have kept my pregnancy weight.


I know what you ladies mean about heavier friends saying they would love to be naturally skinny like you. My best friend (other than DH) is tall like me, 6' 2" and is probably 75 lbs heavier than me and I think she is gorgeous. She is so pretty and really curvy and all around great. AND she has a butt! Which I only have in my last trimester of pregnancy....


----------



## baileyb

One last post for today...I think I am caught up now. Has anyone ever had avacado on a baked potato? I am thinking about adding it to my before-bed baked potato with some olive oil and my usual sour cream. I think I have only had avacado in guac.


----------



## DoubleDouble

I see you can eat sour cream, so if dairy is ok with you, try full fat mozzarella as a before-bed snack. Two 4 oz packages are a nice way to get some calories for the night. If it's too salty, you can slice it and soak in water for an hour, the salt will leech out.


----------



## Celtain

WOW, I can't believe I started this thread in 2008 and it is still going!!!

I have kind of an out there question for everyone. How do you exercise and NOT lose weight. I would love to start walking but I have heard that exercising kicks your metabolism into overdrive. I am finally over 100 and maintaining, I really don't want to go back into the double digits.


----------



## DoubleDouble

I'd recommend swimming. There's some research that swimming alone, without dieting, doesn't make people lose weight. It's a great full body workout. And after swimming you will have APPETITE! You'd be hungry like a wolf and if you eat accordingly that will compensate for extra calories burned. When I had long swimming workouts, I made a snack break in the middle, and ate some high-calorie food.

PS. A note for the above link - a while ago, I used to swim in a very heated pool, and I was still HUNGRY afterwards.


----------



## baileyb

Yes, swimming! I was on a swim team from age 7 to 19 and ate all the time! It was non-stop. I know in high school when we had 2 a day practices I would go to the locker room to "go to the bathroom" in the middle of practice just to eat a snickers because I would be so hungry. Also, as far as excercise without losing weight, I think weight training is suppose to do that.

In other news...I had been really trying to gain weight and after 2 weeks of stuffing myself and forcing myself to eat I gained 3 lbs.and was broke from spending all my money on food! Then the next week I didn't force myself to eat extra and I lost 2 lbs. I am hoping that once my 25 lb. 1 YO starts walking I will be able to gain a little more easily since I won't be carrying her around as much.


----------



## Jeanne95

I don't worry about gaining or maintaining, my body is how my body is.


----------



## Celtain

I was recently speaking to an exercise therapist and she said weight traing would be good. I would be developing muscle and that should make me hungry so I wouldn't lose any weight but I would be able to get in shape. I have always been afraid to exercise because I can't afford to lose any weight.


----------



## Denise85

At the moment I am gaining, but that's because I am pregnant!


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeanne95*
> 
> I don't worry about gaining or maintaining, my body is how my body is.


I have been wanting to say something for awhile, probably since I joined this group and realized almost every post is about gaining or maintaining weight. However, I do NOT want to offend anyone at all. Many people have legitimate health reasons for needing to gain some weight. On the other hand, I was just wondering, besides Jeanne, are there any others who are just skinny and are just healthy that way? Others who don't worry about weight?

Because I am only 5 feet tall, my normal non pregnancy weight of 95-100 is completely fine for me. The only time I kinda start having trouble getting enough calories is when I am nursing a baby all the time. But generally I don't even know how much I weigh, I don't ever want to own a scale.

If this group is mostly about skinny mamas who need to gain weight or worry about losing more, I don't think this is the group for me. I really hope that doesn't offend anyone!


----------



## DoubleDouble

For me, it depends on my health. I can be perfectly healthy and very skinny. But if I get sick, I start losing weight, and then I need to start gaining. So if I'm lucky health-wise, I don't need to worry.

I thought this thread was ok for all skinny mamas, not just for those who need to gain weight (someone correct me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## baileyb

I am normally happy with my weight and don't even really monitor it but I was wanting/needing to gain to help get pregnant....I only gained 2-3 lbs. and found out last nite that I am pregnant with #3!!! Yay!


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

That's great news Bailey! Congrats 

I am sure the group was intended for anyone. It just seemed like all that was talked about was gaining weight. I guess there isn't much else to talk about really- except finding clothes and how other people negatively view us for being skinny. Any other ideas? Maybe we should talk about positive things. One thing I like about being thinner is that its so much easier to find the position of a baby when pregnant, find their heart with a doppler, etc.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous

I thought of another thing, sometimes the only thing left on clearance racks is the super small clothes


----------

